# libutin



## zhonglin

What is libutin? For example "gusto ko libutin ang Manila"?


----------



## DotterKat

Depending on the context, *libutin *can mean_ to wander about leisurely or stroll around aimlessly_, with no particular destination in mind or it could also mean _to walk around an area with some purpose in mind but not really following a predetermined path_. See the differences between the following sentences.

Maglibut-libot ka sa Maynila para malibang ka.
Libutin mo ang buong Maynila hanggang mahanap mo ang kapatid mo.


----------



## zhonglin

Thank you for your help.

Maglibut-libot ka sa Maynila para malibang ka.- how can we translate this?
Libutin mo ang buong Maynila hanggang mahanap mo ang kapatid mo. how can we translate this?
We're strolling around outside the house - is this possible?
mahirap libutin ang mall na iyan dahil malaki iyan - how about this?


----------



## DotterKat

zhonglin said:


> ...Maglibut-libot ka sa Maynila para malibang ka.- Take a stroll around Manila to amuse yourself.
> Libutin mo ang buong Maynila hanggang mahanap mo ang kapatid mo. Walk all over the streets of Manila until you find your brother / sister.



The following are syntactically correct but semantically problematic sentences:


zhonglin said:


> 1) We're strolling around outside the house.



This sentence can mean that the subjects are walking along the perimeter of the house. Though this may be true, I don't think that is the intended meaning. Better to simply say _We're going for a stroll.

_Note that the alternative meaning is possible, that is, literally walking around the perimeter of the house. This is different from _Taking a stroll around Manila_ in which it is evident that the meaning is to wander about in a leisurely manner as opposed to the far-fetched notion of circling along the boundaries of that huge city.


zhonglin said:


> 2) Mahirap libutin ang mall na iyan dahil malaki iyan.



Again, this can present semantic problems though it is acceptable at face value. Does this sentence mean that it is difficult to walk along the perimeter of the huge mall or does it mean it is difficult to perambulate within the mall due to its large surface area? It is of course the latter, in which case it might be better to say something like _Mahirap maglibut-libot sa loob ng mall na 'yan dahil malaki siya [at napakaraming tao]!_


----------



## zhonglin

DotterKat said:


> The following are syntactically correct but semantically problematic sentences:
> 
> 
> This sentence can mean that the subjects are walking along the perimeter of the house. Though this may be true, I don't think that is the intended meaning. Better to simply say _We're going for a stroll.
> 
> _Note that the alternative meaning is possible, that is, literally walking around the perimeter of the house. This is different from _Taking a stroll around Manila_ in which it is evident that the meaning is to wander about in a leisurely manner as opposed to the far-fetched notion of circling along the boundaries of that huge city.
> 
> 
> Again, this can present semantic problems though it is acceptable at face value. Does this sentence mean that it is difficult to walk along the perimeter of the huge mall or does it mean it is difficult to perambulate within the mall due to its large surface area? It is of course the latter, in which case it might be better to say something like _Mahirap maglibut-libot sa loob ng mall na 'yan dahil malaki siya [at napakaraming tao]!_



Thank you for all your advice

1)Is it possible to say "Walk all over manila until you find your brother/sister?
2) _Mahirap maglibut-libot sa loob ng mall na 'yan dahil malaki siya [at napakaraming tao] - this sounds correct but how to say this in English?
_3) Ayaw ko lakadin ang daan na iyan dahil mahaba iyan - I don't want to walk over that road because it's long.. how about this?
4) Kung iikutin mo ang Manila, madami ka makikitang maganda mga babae.. - how about this?

Thank you again!


----------

